# NEW DIY @ BLCK



## Nick Black (20/5/21)

*16 OF THE NEWEST
FLAVOUR ART CONCENTRATES HAVE BEEN ADDED TO OUR RANGE 





*

*Waffles Vanilla*
Fluffy Waffles are crisp on the outside, fluffy on the inside and full of buttery vanilla flavor!

*Vanilla Cookie *
Soft and Chewy Vanilla Cookies with tons of rich vanilla flavor! The best vanilla cookie

*Strawberry Green*
The Queen of the fruits has been truly honoured with this beautiful blend, bursting with the sweet and juicy flavour of Strawberry. If you have tasted the incredible Strawberries at Rushen Abbey on the Isle of Man you will not be at all disappointed with this creation, so good you could put a large blob of fresh cream on it!

*Raspberry Candy*
True fruity raspberry to top up those dessert mixes

*Kenyan & Costa Rica Pineapple Special*
Summer pineapple for those tropical mixes
*
Brazilian Special Pina Colada*
Batida de Coco is a classic Brazilian coconut cocktail. This sweet tropical drink is creamy and full of coconut flavor, bringing a taste of summer to your parties all year round!

*Indian Papaya Special *
The exotic taste of real papaya in liquid form

*Mulberry*
Sometimes known as the 'bitter Blueberry', Bilberry has a sweet but tart flavour sensation and is nice alone or blended with other flavours.

*Mango Green *
Warm and sour taste. A must try.

*Ice Cream Italian Premium*
Creamy Ice Cream with a hint of vanilla

*Custard Extra 1 & 2 *
Delicate, vanilla and lemon blends perfectly.

*Cookie Premium*
The fresh and wonderful scent of fresh baked cookie

*Cheesecake Olympus Style*
The taste of New York Cheesecake

*Banana Candy*
The taste of freshly cut banana to enhance those creamy mixes.

*GO ON, MAKE SOMETHING NEW*​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/21)

I may add that BLCK is one of the first vendors in the WORLD to have this range. The chaps on the international mixing forums form the US and Europe are all green with envy!!! I got mine on Friday last week and cant wait to get into em!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Nick Black (21/6/21)

*Latest DIY Concentrates to give a shot!*







*Caramel Custard Concentrate (OOO) -* Smooth, decadent, and creamy-sweet flavor blended with light and creamy vanilla & caramel flavour.

*Gummy Bear Concentrate (OOO) -* Chewy, sweet, nostaligic fruity gummy bear flavour.

*Mango & Banana Concentrate (YY) - *Juicy Mango with a hint of Banana 
*
Vanilla Custard Concentrate (YY) -* Smooth and delicious vanilla custard.

*Mango & Orange Concentrate (YY) -* Juicy Mangoes with a hint of Orange.

*Menthol Concentrate (CAP) -* A fresh icy menthol taste.

*Plum Concentrate (INW) - *Fresh plum flavour.

*Milk Concentrate (FW) - *Enjoy the gentle dairy notes with a slight hit of custard. This flavour is perfect for for adding creamy notes to dessert, bakery, and fruit recipes.

*Creme De Mente Concentrate (FLV) -* Creme de Menthe is a chocolaty peppermint that goes surprisingly well with caramel and tobacco's.

*Mint Candy Concentrate (FLV) -* A sweet blend of mint flavors with limited cooling makes this flavor quite versatile. Get the mint with minimal menthol.

*Fizzy Lychee Concentrate (REKA) -* The taste of delicious fizzy lychee.

*Aloe Vera Juice Concentrate (REKA) -* The taste of delicious refreshing aloe vera juice.​


----------



## Nick Black (30/6/21)

*Latest one shot @ BLCK FLAVOUR *




​It is what it says & that's all I can say, but if you need to know more then all I can say is, it's the closest thing to the real deal. 
A crush of citrus fruits blended into a sweet and bubbly iced drink with tropical undertones.
However, we must warn you, this stuff is addictive af! *IT'S THE BEST!!!*
Wait, did I stutter? What are you waiting for? Get yours now exclusively at *BLCK FLAVOUR*.
*This 1shot makes 250mls.*
Each sold separately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (6/7/21)

*Latest Edition to the range! Fizzy Babalaas!!*





*Fizzy Babalaas OJ One Shot -* 
It is what it says & that's all I can say, but if you need to know more then all I can say is, it's the closest thing to the real deal. 

A crush of citrus fruits blended into a sweet and bubbly iced drink with tropical undertones.

However, we must warn you, this stuff is addictive AF! IT'S THE BEST!!
Wait, did I stutter? What are you waiting for? Get yours now exclusively at BLCK FLAVOUR.

Get your Fizzy Babalaas Today!

Check out the other members of the Slyce family!

*Slyce Blackcurrant- *
Slyced Blackcurrant into a refreshing Aloe Vera drink with a chill...

*Slyce Grape- *
Slyced Grape into a refreshing Aloe Vera drink with a chill...

*Slyce Lychee- *
Slyced Lychee into a refreshing Aloe Vera drink with a chill...

*Slyce Pomegranate- *
Slyced Pomegranate into a refreshing Aloe Vera drink with a chill...
REFORMULATED, SAME LOOK, BETTER TASTE!!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (7/7/21)

*Latest DIY Concentrate arrivals!
Get your hands on these new Concentrates Today!*





*Dutch Apple Pie Concentrate (FW)*- Enjoy the sweet and tart apple flavour of Dutch apple pie flavouring. It is bursting with tangy apple taste that gets you smiling more than usual.

*Coffee Cake Concentrate (FW)*- This is delicious coffee cake dessert flavour that contacts the taste buds with its profound, rich, sincere and creamy flavour taste. Add a drop of coffee cake flavour and feel the aromatic smell. 

*Banana Split Concentrate (FW)*- Banana split flavour delivers a creamy banana yummy taste that leaves your taste bud wanting more. Now, imagine how the flavour will react to your mouth; it’s all about the sweet flavouring.

*Boom! Concentrate (FW)*- This unique flavour blend of fruits is sure to please every taste bud. 

*Pear Concentrate (FW)*- Pear flavour is a tart, and sweet pear flavouring. This flavour offers the savoury sweetness of a newly picked fresh fruit taste. It is ideal for ice-creams, candies, dinks and more.

*Milk Strawberry Concentrate (SUPA)*- Oh so yummy strawberry milk!

*Strawberry Ice Cream Concentrate (YY)*- Refreshing and smooth strawberry ice cream.

*Forest Strawberry Concentrate (YY)*- Fresh Forest strawberry flavour to enhance your mixes.

*Whipped Cream Concentrate (YY)*- Fluffy whipped cream to top off your dessert mixes.

*Caramel Candy Concentrate (YY)*- Sweet caramel candies to add to your mixes!

*Vanilla Ice Cream Concentrate (YY)*- Smooth, rich and creamy vanilla ice cream flavour.

*Now Available Online and In-Store!*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick Black (30/7/21)

*BLCK Flavour brings you the best of the best every week with our TASTY TUESDAYS & THURSDAYS Story Segment.*




We bring you tried and tested Recipes developed by our experienced staff.
We have now created Convenient Bundle Products for each recipe so you can get everything you need at the click of a button.

Simply Visit our Website and locate the Recipe Bundle Tab to view the Range.
Do yourself a Flavour and as always, Happy Mixing!!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

Tell me @Nick Black 

do you guys still offer the service where we can give you a recipe and you mix up the juice for us?
(For a fee of course)


----------



## Nick Black (5/8/21)

Silver said:


> Tell me @Nick Black
> 
> do you guys still offer the service where we can give you a recipe and you mix up the juice for us?
> (For a fee of course)



Hi Silver

Sorry for the delayed response. Yes we can mix up your recipes in store and we have added this feature on our website as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (6/8/21)

We have over 1500 unique flavour concentrates with over 26 Flavour Houses from around the globe in our portfolio.

Including Base Liquids, such as Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerine, & Poly-Ethylene Glycol.

We also stock a variety of professional additives such as Menthol, Sucralose & WS-23 Crystals, etc. Lab & Specialized Mixing Equipment required can also be sourced through us. 

We passionate about vaping and creative e-liquids. 
We would like to take your vaping experience to the next level by providing you with a wide range of DIY items at affordable prices.​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nick Black (13/8/21)

*BLCK Flavour taking you back to the basics!*





In this Series we will be highlighting the process and ingredients used to make your own e-liquids, the more you know the better. 

So strap in for the unique DIY experience only BLCK can give you.

If you have any questions you need answered don't hesitate to drop a comment or a DM and our experienced mixers will assist in spurring on your creativity!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (16/8/21)

*BLCK Flavour taking you back to the basics!*





In this Series we will be highlighting the process and ingredients used to make your own e-liquids, the more you know the better. 

So strap in for the unique DIY experience only BLCK can give you.

If you have any questions you need answered don't hesitate to drop a comment or a DM and our experienced mixers will assist in spurring on your creativity!​


----------



## Nick Black (10/9/21)

*Try out the latest DIY Concentrates Today!*




Vanilla Bean Concentrate (FLV) - This is a clean and cool vanilla, perfect in creating the ideal ice cream. Not overpowering, but very complimentary to the dairy and fruit notes, such as strawberries and cream.

Sweet Mint Concentrate (SSA/SUPA) - A refreshing and sweet mint flavour.
Cohiba Concentrate (YY) - The Cohiba cigar is full-bodied, yet delivers very smooth and well-refined flavour.

Espresso Concentrate (CAP) - The real aroma of the first-morning espresso, it is strong and scented. Perfect for all you coffee connoisseurs.

Sour Blue Raspberry Concentrate (WF) - Sweet and sour blue raspberry gummy candy.

French Vanilla (Thick) Concentrate (WF) - Stronger, richer French Vanilla.

Grape Concord w/Stevia Concentrate (CAP) - Capella Concord Grape with Stevia Concentrate gives the authentically bright and sweet flavour of delicious purple concord grapes. 

Rocket Popsicle Concentrate (MB) - Rocket pop including 3 colors: cherry, lime and blue raspberry.

_*Visit us online or in-store.*_​


----------



## Nick Black (29/9/21)

*It is time to give the latest members of the Versus family a shot! *




*Monster Mash* - This Mysterious mash of mystical fruits will keep you guessing!
Is it a Purple Watermelon or a Golden Peachy Leechy?

*Sour Apple Slush * - Delicious sweet and icy green apple candy flavour that will have you salivating for more and MORE.

*Toffee Cheesecake* - A thick and rich delectable cheesecake marbled with sticky toffee.

*BLCK CRNT Lemonade* - A refreshingly icy lemonade blended with juicy blackcurrant and delicious red grapes.

*Cookies & Cream Soda* - Enjoy a delightful cookie dipped in a glass of your favorite cream soda.

*Available for purchase, Online or in-store.*​


----------



## Nick Black (7/10/21)

*IT IS TIME TO GIVE BIS-SKIT A SHOT!*




A Chocolatey, Mint-Cream Filled Cookie. Yessss, it sounds flippen amazing, am I right?
Of course I am!
***
*WARNING*
This one shot might force you to SKIT YOUR BISKIT!
_*
Visit us online or in-store.*_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/21)

Nick Black said:


> *IT IS TIME TO GIVE BIS-SKIT A SHOT!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Nick Black , is this a local oneshot or an international one?


----------



## Nick Black (11/10/21)

*It is time to give the latest members of the Versus family a shot!*




*Monster Mash *- This Mysterious mash of mystical fruits will keep you guessing!
Is it a Purple Watermelon or a Golden Peachy Leechy?

*Sour Apple Slush* - Delicious sweet and icy green apple candy flavour that will have you salivating for more and MORE.

*Toffee Cheesecake* - A thick and rich delectable cheesecake marbled with sticky toffee.

*BLCK CRNT Lemonade* - A refreshingly icy lemonade blended with juicy blackcurrant and delicious red grapes.
*
Cookies & Cream Soda* - Enjoy a delightful cookie dipped in a glass of your favorite cream soda.

*Available for purchase, Online or in-store.*​


----------



## Nick Black (22/10/21)

*Try out the latest DIY Concentrates Today!*




*Blue Raz Concentrate (FLV)* - Bright, vivid, and full bodied to fill in the holes of what most other similar flavors are missing. 

*Apricot Concentrate (INW)* - Delicious sweet and juicy apricot.

*Shortbread Cookies Concentrate (WF)* - A buttery sugar cookie with a crumbly texture.

*Corn Powder Concentrate (WF)* - A type of flour milled from dried kernels of yellow corn.

*Butter Tart Concentrate (WF)* - When you’re craving for a scrumptious crumbly dessert with a gooey, buttery filling, butter tarts can surely satiate your sweet tooth. This Canadian delicacy has enticed every dessert lover around the world.

*Shortbread Cookie Concentrate (SSA/SUPA)* - This shortbread cookie will send you straight back to your childhood, It's perfectly buttery and crumbly. 

*Pineapple Rush Concentrate (YY)* - Gives you that refreshing pineapple rush you're looking for!

*Chocolate Chunks Concentrate (WF)* - This slow-melting chocolate made with the finest cocoa beans leaves a lasting impression.

*Pineapple Coconut Concentrate (YY) *- A refreshing fusion of pineapple & coconut!

*Black Currant Concentrate (REKA)* - Blackcurrant is a berry grown in Europe that looks like a small purple-black grape. (But it's not a grape!) When fresh, it tastes tart like a passion fruit with a dark berry that's distinctly earthy and tastes so great.

*Fresh Lemonade Concentrate (REKA)*- The taste of freshly squeezed lemons!

*Grape Black Sapphire Concentrate (REKA)* - The grape has a dark purple color that tends a bit to black. The fruit interior is transparent and contains no seeds. This variety gives both versatility and taste like no other.

*Irish Cream Concentrate (FA)* - Whisky and cream. What a marriage.

Visit us online or in-store!​


----------

